# Shield of Baal: Exterminatus



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

The third part of Shield of Baal has leaked, with the (already rumored) name "Exterminatus".

http://eltallerdeyila.blogspot.com.es/2014/12/white-dwarf-46-shred-til-theyre-dead.html especially http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2OScM0u7oUY/VIbpNkQNgJI/AAAAAAAAYxk/Tfk-1s2OpW4/s1600/08.jpg

Looks like after Leviathan was mostly for the tyranid players and Deathstorm being a mix, the third part will mainly be for Blood Angels players. The leaked page talks about 18 dataslates for the Crytan Alliance. It also talks about Relics Warlordtraits for Archangels, Flesh Tearers and Necrons. So it seems the rumour that the Necrons will be in Shield of Baal is also true. 
The Adepta Sororitas are also again mentioned, but it seems they just conclude the story around them, it states that Gabriel Seth will aid the surviving Adepta Sororitas in "suitably bloodthirsty fashion". :laugh:


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh...I reeeeally want to know what those Necron datasheets are, but I don't want to drop $75 just for that...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are necrons next? I assume they're the unexpected ally to the Blood Angels?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Necrons are totally next. Last 5th edition Codex and involved in the current Campaign.


----------

